# Malachy's - Baby Photo



## littlesandra (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, I am aware how it sucks her elbow was snipped at the bottom.


----------



## BirdyIsMe (Jan 28, 2010)

These are both WONDERFUL!  Well done!


----------



## HF Photography (Feb 20, 2010)

oh I LOVE that first one!!! did you emphasise the eyes at all by editing it? how did you get them so blue and clear?


----------



## bennielou (Feb 22, 2010)

awwww.  So cute!


----------

